# Water conditioner



## Dadofthree (27 Jan 2019)

Hi guys i have always used Seachem prime for my tap water for the removal of chlorine and cloramine but what about the removal or detoxifying of nitrates and phosphates eg Prime® removes chlorine, chloramine and detoxifies ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate
What effects will that have on ferts ect we put in our tanks hopefully not a Scilly question


----------



## Zeus. (27 Jan 2019)

Dadofthree said:


> What effects will that have on ferts ect we put in our tanks hopefully not a Scilly question



Good question. I don't have the correct answer without ''winging it" but I think it has very little effect "if" any on our ferts. But I'm sure Darrel will have the complete answer for us


----------



## Dadofthree (27 Jan 2019)

Thanks Zeus you're always first in with the theory and answer i thank you for that my friend hopefully one day i can return the honour


----------



## Parablennius (27 Jan 2019)

Good question. I wondered if it can bind and disable in-tank medication? Same process?


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jan 2019)

Hi all,





Zeus. said:


> But I'm sure Darrel will have the complete answer for us


I'm not sure there is a complete answer. We don't know exactly how "Prime" works, because Seachem won't tell you, but Kordon's "Amquel" has a patent and I would be very surprised if the mode of action wasn't similar.





Dadofthree said:


> Prime® removes chlorine, chloramine and detoxifies ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate


It doesn't remove the fixed nitrogen it just detoxifies the ammonia by binding it in to a non-toxic compound.  If you go to the _"Removing Chloramine From Water: Chemical Reducing Agents_" section of <"Chloramine and the .....">, it is that process. Basically "Prime" etc. don't remove any nitrogen, they just shuffle it into forms less toxic than ammonia (NH3). From the link 





> The reaction of ammonia with hydroxymethanesulfonate is mechanistically complicated, possibly involving decomposition to formaldehyde and reformation to the product (aminomethanesulfonate; shown below).15 The simplified overall reaction is believed to be:
> 
> NH3 + HOCH2SO3- à H2NCH2SO3- + H2O
> 
> Even more complicated is the reaction of hydroxymethanesulfonate with chloramine, or chlorine (as Cl2 or HOCl).





Dadofthree said:


> What effects will that have on ferts


I don't think it will have any effect on any of the other nutrients we add.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Dadofthree (27 Jan 2019)

Thanks Darrel


----------



## HiNtZ (4 Feb 2019)

I asked a while ago what the effects of water conditioners are on our trace dosing?? Don't recall anyone giving an answer.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (17 Feb 2019)

You should not dose them on the same day ideally (though must admit I do). Many dechlorinators bind heavy metals which trace ferts obviously contain.


----------



## Dadofthree (17 Feb 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> You should not dose them on the same day ideally (though must admit I do). Many dechlorinators bind heavy metals which trace ferts obviously contain.


My theory exactly not a good idea to do large water changes then add your weekly ferts


----------

